# Pistons to retire jerseys of Chauncey Billups, Ben Wallace



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659850653154562048


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Absolutely deserved for both.


----------



## Jwick (Jul 15, 2002)

As mentioned, very well deserved honor. 

I was excited when this was first announced, but I'm wondering why they gave out the #1 jersey to Jackson and #3 to Stanley Johnson. They had to have known they were going to retire these numbers for some time. 

It just sucks for Jackson and Johnson to have to switch numbers (if they choose to at least). 

Pistons did this before too when they retired Rodman's #1 0 jersey and Greg Monroe was wearing it. Luckily it worked out since Monroe is no longer here. It's just a small thing that annoys the hell out of me lol.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Makes perfect sense. Those two guys kept this team competing for the Eastern Conference title for 7 or 8 straight years. Any franchise would be proud to have a run of sustained excellence like that.


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Their role in the 2004 Championship team alone makes them deserving.


----------

